# How much to spend on a car?



## Jay-684 (12 January 2006)

Just been thinking about this question lately, and if I have been too extravagant in my short life and should tone it down (automotively wise).

Around what percentage of your net worth do you think you should splurge on a car? I know this figure will depend on wether you already own a house and the rest, but I'm curious to what other people think.

I myself think I might have been a little too hasty in buying myself a BMW 318is 2 years ago for around $23,000. I was 19 at the time and thought it was a great idea. But now I'm beginning to wish I had purchased something cheaper and used the rest to invest with. Giving it a $20,000 value today means I spent around 17% of my net worth on my car, which seems like alot to me. Especially given cars being a depreciable asset.

Thinking about it I'd probably in my current position be willing to fork out 10% or less.


----------



## grumpee boi (12 January 2006)

Jay,

A car is a depreciating asset and as such you should not be spending any more than you need to.  Read the 'Millionaire Next Door' for a good insight into what ordinary everyday average Joe's spend their money on.

I am in a profession where many drive Merc's, BMW's and so on to make up for a lack of something below the belt but I still drive a 1999 Ford Falcon AU S.  It more than does the job of getting me from A to B.  With the money you save on the car you can pretend that it is that 'extra' in CGT that you will be paying in the future - although if you never, ever sell those shares ............  

Don't get caught up in 'image' as this does not buy you happiness.  Make the money and spend it on things that will actually enrich and reward you in life (such as travel, future kiddies and so on).  If, in the future you are on $200,000 pa with a half mill portfolio then maybe get that BMW but think of what you could have bought or spent the money on in it's place.

I am a bit opinionated but so many people are treading such a fine line between drowning and keeping their heads above water because they used the equity in their homes to purchase depreciating assets (ie bloody plasma tvs and the like).  I know that maybe you are in a different situation in that you could fund these purchases without debt but better to make hay while the sun shines.

Adam


----------



## happytrader (12 January 2006)

Would it really matter what it was, as long as you could class it as the company car.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## sam76 (12 January 2006)

I agree. 

But I'm also of the opinion that you can't take your money with you when you die as well!

I'm in sales, so in effect my car is my office.  I bought a 2001 VW Bora 4motion.  But I also (I think) bought it smartly.  I't had done over 100,000 (Bendigo-Melbourne twice weekly) kilometres and the model isn't being produced anymore.  As a medium sized sports car with good consumption there will always be some demand for it (I hope!) 

I can also claim it.

Always buy the best you can afford Otherwise you may regret it


----------



## justjohn (12 January 2006)

Jay  Its great to see someone so young thinking about there financial future if you can keep the car as long as possible and as Adam said in the previous reply that most wealthy people still drive there first car,its been said even Warren Buffetts car is almost an antique.Also reading your other thread, tryto hang on to your portfolio because you have done so well maybe you can throw some advise my way


----------



## Jesse Livermore (12 January 2006)

If you move closer to the city you won't need a car! I'm a 5 minute walk from the CBD, I have buses coming past every 15 minutes and a train station just up the street and a ferry terminal at Circular Quay! 

As grumpee boi said don't bother yourself with things like cars at this stage of your life. I couldn't care a less about cars at this point. I'll continue living in Potts Point for a while and while I'm here I won't ever need a car. 

As far as 'toys' are concerned I keep it simple, a studio full of Ikea furniture, a shelf full of books, DVDs and CDs, A fully stocked kitchen, a myer/DJs wardrobe, an LG TV and Home Theatre, A Dell PC with an internet connection etc.

I spend a bit on clubs and things (Tip: Don't ever offer to buy a girl a drink, every time I do they say thanks a run off! It's cost me about $250 so far!)

I've come into a few situations where I wanted something and then I'd get it and then realise I don't need it, and then end up not wanting it anymore!

Keep your expenditures simple and read 'The Richest Man in Babylon'.

Jesse Livermore


----------



## grumpee boi (12 January 2006)

Something Jesse said reminded me of my own spending habits.  Just because I advocate being frugal does not mean that I deny myself everything.  I buy all my business stuff from Myer and the DJ's outlet store at heavily reduced prices.  For example, I love Pierre Cardin but would never pay full price but if you shop smart you can get 2 shirts and 2 ties for less for $70 when they have their sales.

Be smart.

Adam


----------



## Jesse Livermore (12 January 2006)

grumpee boi said:
			
		

> I love Pierre Cardin but would never pay full price but if you shop smart you can get 2 shirts and 2 ties for less for $70 when they have their sales.



I bought an excellent Pierre Cardin suit at the myer stocktake sale early last year at 30% off!

I love stocktake sales,

Jesse Livermore


----------



## Milk Man (12 January 2006)

More important than how much to spend on a car is how much debt to go into for a car. This is a trap many of my mates have fallen into; borrowing for depreciating assets is a double edged sword. First you pay the interest and then are left with something worth half what you paid. I buy near new 2nd hand (under 5 yrs old) and pay cash. Pays to be in the loop with cars in this regard but its not everyones cup of tea. Personally the cost of fuel doesnt bother me either- just how fast it goes and how mean it sounds.


----------



## Jay-684 (12 January 2006)

Interesting points.

I agree with the fact many people overspend on their cars through the use of finance, only to crash it or have it reposessed at a later date if circumstances change. I paid cash for my car so this wasnt an issue for me, its more the insurance payments and servicing that kills me now! That and the thought of 2 years of 30%+ returns on $23,000 

Jesse - I agree that if you work and play in the city as well as live there then a car is not really needed. Unfortunately I go to uni in Blacktown/Quakers Hill, which is a 100km trip 3 times a week. That and I'm fairly interested in cars, more importantly unfortunately the fast kind (which my current car is not) so I spose I'll always want to have a nice car, its just I'll be restricting myself in future purchases. I'll probably restrict my next purchase for atleast 5 years, at which point I'll put aside 10% for a car. That and being in the property industry I could be needing one for work.


----------



## Smurf1976 (12 January 2006)

The good thing about my 6 year old conservative 4 cylinder car is that (1) I can easily afford to run it. Not much point having a nice car and then worrying about doing a 1000km trip because you can't afford the petrol, tyre wear, servicing, depreciation on the car etc.

Point number 2 is that when I was single I quickly realised that a small conservative car was a complete turn off to the sorts of women that I didn't want to attract in the first place so it worked nicely in that regard. 

I'll keep that car until I have a genuine need to replace it.

No matter how much money I have, you'll never find me owning a gas guzzling monster since my ego easily fits into a smaller car. Good fun overtaking all those slow 4WD's going up the hill to Mt Nelson on Hobart's Southern Outlet too. (OK, I admit it, it's slow drivers in those 4WD's rather than the vehicles I think but it's still fun.)


----------



## RichKid (12 January 2006)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> Point number 2 is that when I was single I quickly realised that a small conservative car was a complete turn off to the sorts of women that I didn't want to attract in the first place so it worked nicely in that regard.




I was wondering how long it would take before we mentioned women in a thread on cars...and I agree smurf, easier to pick em straight this way, otherwise you never know what some of them like you for.

I like Milkman's tactics, buy em second hand but before they're flogged completely and avoid debt, if I remember correctly a car is the costliest 'asset' to buy and maintain next to the house/mortgage.


----------



## RichKid (12 January 2006)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> Point number 2 is that when I was single I quickly realised that a small conservative car was a complete turn off to the sorts of women that I didn't want to attract in the first place so it worked nicely in that regard.




I was wondering how long it would take before we mentioned women in a thread on cars...and I agree smurf, easier to pick em straight this way, otherwise you never know what some of them like you for.

I like Milkman's tactics, buy em second hand but before they're flogged to death and avoid debt, if I remember correctly a car is the costliest 'asset' to buy and maintain next to the house/mortgage. If you just want to get from A to B I'm sure you don't have to pay that much, pay the least amount possible for what you need- what you need is something you'll have to think about.


----------



## Julia (12 January 2006)

Well, unusually for me - usually pretty conservative - I'd say you shouldn't underestimate the pleasure to be derived from a car you really enjoy.

These days I drive a 14 year old Mazda 626 Hatch which is great for giving the dog lots of room in the back and taking branches of dead trees to the tip.
You can see I have become purely practical in my advancing years.

However, I recall with great pleasure the joy of driving Mercedes 350SL especially with the top down on a summer day, Porsche 911T (these must just about be vintage machines these days) and various other so called luxury cars.   I don't regret for a moment that in those days we didn't put that money into shares or other investments, but just simply enjoyed what gave us pleasure.

This is obviously a purely personal point of view, and certainly we could afford all the associated costs to do with running these cars at the time.
If the insurance, rego etc are worrying you, then that's a different matter.

All the same, I think that, particularly as we live in such serious times, when we are all (rightly) conscious of having to provide for our future/old age etc.,
it's possible to lose sight of the fact that we nonetheless need to be able to simply enjoy living in the present.

I know lots of people who have invested and saved diligently, and all credit to them, but then have been struck by illness or something similar before they have had time to enjoy any benefit from their frugality.

My late father spent his life accumulating shares and cash, only to eventually be to sick to be able to spend any of it.

You are young, have obviously got a really sensible attitude, so don't be too demanding of yourself.  Allow yourself to enjoy what you like.

With best wishes

Julia


----------



## son of baglimit (12 January 2006)

i know i have a cruddy old commodore wagon (got 3 small kids to cart around) but only use it to 
1. cart those kids longer than walking distance.
2. cart around things that are too heavy to carry...ie the kids

i'm the same as jesse and live only a few km from melb cbd, and so have easy access to many forms of public transport, can walk to all necessary shops, parks etc and whince when i drive to the outer burbs & beyond to see those poor souls needing to 'invest' in 2/3 cars just to get away from home for fairly basic duties. (shopping etc)

i do laugh at those new estate signs saying 'hey look at me youre still driving and im already home having dinner' and i say 'yeah ive had dinner, went shopping, and now we are off to visit some of those poor souls'.

surely some of these folk could divert their car money (4wd's & bmw's) into property closer to work/services etc - but me thinks they are stuck in 'i need a car' mentality. 

i'd hate to be paying the petrol bills these poor souls do !!


----------



## Jay-684 (12 January 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> if I remember correctly a car is the costliest 'asset' to buy and maintain next to the house/mortgage.




no, no, you were thinking of a boat 

a large sized cruiser will go through over 500L of fuel at full throttle... think of that fuel bill


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2006)

1964 volkswagen beetle 

cheap to run

easy to fix 

can change the engine on the side of the freeway if necessary

kids smile and wave

Everybody recognises you on the road (especially in a small place like Geraldton)

will never depreciate (this vintage starting to appreciate)

can make them go VERY fast:batman:

Best antistatus symbol going: You'd be surprised at how many people won't associate with us cause we drive around in a beetle (even though missus car is a range rover) That's good because thats exactly the sort of a*swipes we don't want to know anyway.

Another amazing thing is how many porche drivers want to have a look at my VW ( it's in very good original condition)

It's exactly likw this one


----------



## smuggler (13 January 2006)

Bought an oval window VW with side pop out indicators for 50 bucks years ago. Still runs like a dream, but heater is ordinary. One day I'll get around to registering but in the meantime it is in the back she, with all the others I have picked up over the years for next to nothing.

Current vehicle is a landcruiser diesel troopy. Starts every time and a must for country.

In general cars a waste of money unless you can use them tax wise.


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2006)

smuggler said:
			
		

> Bought an oval window VW with side pop out indicators for 50 bucks years ago. Still runs like a dream, but heater is ordinary. One day I'll get around to registering but in the meantime it is in the back she, with all the others I have picked up over the years for next to nothing.




It would be worth a lot more than $50 now!!!!!!!!!

It's amazing who drives them. A mate of mine here in Gero is on of the bigwigs in the fisheries department...goes to work every day in a 67 bug LOL


----------



## money tree (13 January 2006)

I love it when I pull up to some young tosser driving a WRX. he thinks he is so cool but I just laugh and think "wow, you wasted $75k on a depreciating liability?.....the depreciation this year alone would buy me a new car.....and the insurance would buy a decent second hand car.......but if I had a spare $75k to throw around I would have it working FOR me, not against me"

so to all you boy racers who think your lowered, tinted, magged expensive cars with boom sounds make you look good......wake up.....you look like a complete idiot!


----------



## Milk Man (13 January 2006)

Tree, get yourself one of those stickers that reads "Id rather be an old fart than a young d**khead".  

Funny about WRX's etc; give me an old chrysler and 5k and they're history.


----------



## tech/a (13 January 2006)

The young "Tossers" who drive Merc's/Porsche's/Etc.
More often than not can actually afford them.

Its those driving the Nissan Sylvia's and Skylines that are $15-25K and have insurance of $1500 and loans of half their wage that are the Dummies.

But hey nothing pulls the classy ladies like a bit of class.
First impressions count for heaps.
Suit,Merc,good food and conversation.

Then again.
Harley/BBQ/few beers a handfull of Green and there are many foxxy ladies who will want to be on your bike!

Best of all.
Merc/Porsche or both in the Shed with the Fatboy in the corner for the weekends/hot nights,batchalor pad and plenty of Foxx bait.Ideal

Enjoy life its great fun!


----------



## RodC (13 January 2006)

Jay,

You haven't done too badly, $23K isn't really that much to spend on a car. I'm assuming it wasn't new, so you probably haven't even taken as much of a hit depreciation wise as if you'd bought some new small car for a similar price.

Cars can be very individual things, buy what you want. Personally I think Milkman is right <5 years old and paid for without debt.

Rod.


----------



## sam76 (13 January 2006)

I guess it's like some people spending $50 on a bottle of red when a $20 bottle will do exactly the same thing.

Horses for courses I guess.

If you don't care about cars, buy a kia rio.

If you do, take out a loan and get a SL.


----------



## Jay-684 (13 January 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> The young "Tossers" who drive Merc's/Porsche's/Etc.
> More often than not can actually afford them.
> 
> Its those driving the Nissan Sylvia's and Skylines that are $15-25K and have insurance of $1500 and loans of half their wage that are the Dummies.




Not at the school I was at. Most people in my year were either given new cars (everything from Holden Astras to Mercedes C Classes) or their parents old ones. One was even driving an old 1996 Porsche Convertible. Unfortunately for them though they're all so spoilt that they've never done anything in their lives, still dont have a job, and fail uni all because they've had everything done for them their entire lives.

And as for insurance, my first car was a 180SX, purchased for $10,000. NRMA quoted me $11,500p.a. to comprehensively insure it! Rediculous! Obviously I just got 3rd party. I only kept it 12 months then flogged it off for $9600, so not too much lost there.

I'm still paying $2300 a year for the BMW, even with a 45%NCB.


----------



## RodC (13 January 2006)

Jay-684 said:
			
		

> I'm still paying $2300 a year for the BMW, even with a 45%NCB.





Ouch, this is one of the few occasions where it can be good to be an "old bastard"

Rod.


----------



## Jesse Livermore (13 January 2006)

Hey Jay,

Stuff the car. Move closer to the city and get what I've got.

It's a hard life


----------



## Jay-684 (13 January 2006)

Jesse Livermore said:
			
		

> Hey Jay,
> 
> Stuff the car. Move closer to the city and get what I've got.
> 
> It's a hard life




Your view is incomparable to my view from my balcony of the Woolworths sign accross the road 

Moving out isnt a smart move right now for me. I'm living at home rent free (until I graduate anyway) so moving out would cost more per week than the car payments + depreciation. That and I'd still need the car to get to uni.

To be honest I think I'll always want a car. Its a hobby of mine. A bit like how some people like to collect stamps I spose. My only concern is what limit to set on my spending on a future car, as the more money I have in my hand the faster it seems to disappear.


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 January 2006)

Jay-684 said:
			
		

> the more money I have in my hand the faster it seems to disappear.



That's the key issue you need to address IMO if you want to become wealthy.


----------



## brisvegas (13 January 2006)

i will never spend more than 2% of my net worth on a car . i will always pay cash . always look for value for money . i just purchased one owner fully optioned calais 5 years old with under 100k on clock in immaculate condition for less than 1/3 of original sticker price . great car that drives like new . certainly not a bmw but drives much the same and has similar features and wont cost an arm and leg to repair . 


............ pete


----------



## Buster (14 January 2006)

Jesse Livermore said:
			
		

> Hey Jay,
> 
> Stuff the car. Move closer to the city and get what I've got.
> 
> It's a hard life




Ha.. Crack me up.. I actually lived about 200 meters closer to the bridge than that.. 

Well, not on Tobruk or Kanimbla, but on the FFG's for many years at Fleet Base East.  Many a night, about 0100, during upper deck rounds I'd stop and check out the view.. 

Not much to compare over here at Fleet Base West..  But having lived the good life over this side of the country, they couldn't drag me back to Sydney..

Cheers,

Buster.


----------



## wayneL (14 January 2006)

Jesse Livermore said:
			
		

> Hey Jay,
> 
> Stuff the car. Move closer to the city and get what I've got.
> 
> It's a hard life




Hah! I'm trying to get further away from the city.   No harbour bridges here, but I can go for a surf without competing with hordes of imbeciles.

No peak hour
No race riots
and the restaraunts are surprisingly good.
even the _vino locale_ is pretty decent (yep there's vinyards in Grealdton)


----------



## Stan 101 (14 January 2006)

money tree said:
			
		

> I love it when I pull up to some young tosser driving a WRX. he thinks he is so cool but I just laugh and think "wow, you wasted $75k on a depreciating liability?.....the depreciation this year alone would buy me a new car.....and the insurance would buy a decent second hand car.......but if I had a spare $75k to throw around I would have it working FOR me, not against me"
> 
> so to all you boy racers who think your lowered, tinted, magged expensive cars with boom sounds make you look good......wake up.....you look like a complete idiot!





That's a little generic in response. Those wonder kids might actually use that as a company car with someone else picking up the fuel, servicing, depreciation and FBT. I know I certainly have for the last 10 years. I'm a little more sedate now though and have a current model Maxima. I use Hertz and find with the compnay gets a much better rate from them on a short term lease than your standard leasing arrangement with no risidual at the end of lease. The bonus is I very rarely have to wash the car, I just goin and change it over to another colour or whatever....Also claim Qantas Flyer points with it which helps with a travel anywhere in the world (in one world territory) for about $350au..

If a car gives you emotion & is a hobbie budget for it as such. What would you be prepared to spend on a hobbie PA? If a car is purely a tool for transport, go for value and economy...


Cheers,


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 January 2006)

Stan 101 said:
			
		

> If a car gives you emotion & is a hobbie budget for it as such. What would you be prepared to spend on a hobbie PA? If a car is purely a tool for transport, go for value and economy...



Agreed there. If you're into cars then by all means go and spend the $ on your hobby. No problem there as long as it means your spending less on other "hobby" things rather than running up debts.

But if a car is just a means of transport as it is for me then get something reasonably cheap to buy, cheap to run, reliable and which is reasonably common (otherwise getting it fixed will be a problem both in waiting time and $ especially outside the major capital cities). And then go and spend your "hobby" money on something else.


----------



## happytrader (15 January 2006)

happytrader said:
			
		

> Would it really matter what it was, as long as you could class it as the company car.
> 
> Cheers
> Happytrader




Failing this, why not try buying company car cast offs at auctions or from 'friends' Once they can't claim depreciation on them they auction them, trade them or sell them to friends and family. That way your car is up to date and you won't lose much if anything when you time your sell.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## bruham (20 January 2006)

Haven't you all forgotten about ex-taxis?

Mine cost $5,000. 
Full L.P.G. fuel system. It's half the price of petrol.
Be careful not to buy a "co-op" taxi. They've usually be thrashed by dozens of drivers. 
Buy one from a owner driver.
My thought.

bruham.


----------



## Jay-684 (20 January 2006)

bruham said:
			
		

> Haven't you all forgotten about ex-taxis?
> 
> Mine cost $5,000.
> Full L.P.G. fuel system. It's half the price of petrol.
> ...




what model commodore/falcon is it though for $5k?


----------



## malachii (23 January 2006)

It'll be a fairly new model (12-18months - possibly 2 years at most) but will have a squillion miles on the clock!!

malachii


----------



## slick (23 January 2006)

bruham said:
			
		

> Haven't you all forgotten about ex-taxis?




that would be a last resort... taxis can be driven all day long in trafic jams and they're usually sold when they're falling apart.


What about a 1-2 year old echo if you want something reliable and not too expensive. Sure it would not be that much fun to drive but financially it makes sense to do someone else do most of the depreciation for you.

I got a rare Peugeot and even though it's 11 years old and I've had it for 3 years + it's not really loosing value. There's lots of enthusiasts who are interested and I've been offered the price I've paid for it 3 years ago. Pity about the many repair bills I've had to pay to get it to A1 condition


----------



## crackaton (23 January 2006)

Why bother with cars to drive to work. If so concerned about the money side of things get a new job close to where you live or move closer to work. Problem solved.
If you can't do either of the above well you'de be best off buying a 100 buck bomb or learn to ride a bike really fast.  lol


----------



## bruham (24 January 2006)

Hi Slick and Jay 684,

My ex taxi is a 2000 year Ford station wagon. It needed a new auto. transmission. That's all. Goes like a beauty.
I also installed new seats as the previous ones had been worn out by too many bums on them that made them very un-comfortable.

If you buy a privately owned and driven taxi, it might need new diff. or transmission.
That's about it. Taxis are looked after these days as they are inspected twice a year. Over the pitts, so nothing is missed.

The dashboards usually have plenty of holes everywhere. From metres, computers and Eftpos scanners etc.
But I can live with these things.

In Manly (Sydney) there's a fellow who repairs ex taxis.
These taxis sell about seven odd thousand dollars.
He's on the corner of Pittwater Road and Alexander Steet.

bruham.


----------



## investforwealth (27 March 2007)

grumpee boi said:


> I am in a profession where many drive Merc's, BMW's and so on *to make up for a lack of something below the belt *but I still drive a 1999 Ford Falcon AU S.




hmmmm.... so the ones who drives the BIG cars have a problem with size, and the ones who drive the fast cars have a problem with how quickly they get to where they're going?  The S stands for sports or something doesn't it?  They're probably a bit quicker than the standard ones, aren't they? : 

FWIW, I drive a 03 commodore, purchased when it was 13 months old for less than half the price of a new one.  It was ex Qld Rail, spent it's life in Toowoomba (read no salt air up there) and was the area manager's car (read not thrashed regularly by some young hoon).  Prior to that, I had a much older car and found that the cost of repairs and maintenance were significant compared to the purchase price.  I'd rather spend the extra up front and have a reliable, comfortable car than spend the extra just keeping an old bomb on the road.


----------



## mmmmining (28 March 2007)

Believe it or not, I enjoy life without a car (imaging life without internet?  ) for six months now. 

I don't need go to RTA, or so, I don't need to go to auto shop, I don't not need to go to petro. station, I don't need to find a parking lot, I don't need a policy....

I use 50% of taxi, and 40% of public transport, and 10% free ride with friend. It is great!!!


----------



## Kimosabi (28 March 2007)

Start a business and get the business to pay for the car.

Tax Deductible as well...


----------



## Duckman#72 (28 March 2007)

Kimosabi said:


> Start a business and get the business to pay for the car.
> 
> Tax Deductible as well...




For a car that was worth say $30,000 that was 100% claimable - this will provide you with tax savings of $9000 spread out over the life of the car (say 7 years with taxable income of $70,000). You also may have to account for the sale of the car in your income tax return.

Worth starting a business for?  

I know some of these posts are sent in tongue in cheek but the problem is some people believe it. 

Joe and the moderators expect that information about share prices be substantiated and have some basis of fact. I think it would be worthwhile to have similar principles apply to other areas of ASF (such as tax, law, finance etc). I know the basic presumption is "Do Your Own Research" but there needs to be some accountability in the posts. If I had a dollar for every time a post contained words similar to - "....and you can claim it as a tax deduction" I'd have a healthier looking superfund!

My point is that I'm not allowed to come on and say "XYZ is going to be $1.00 by this time next week. Get in now." unless I have some basis for my comments.  Why should it be any different for tax, finance and law? Anything to do legislation can be very grey and not simply black and white, and one line posts on such topics can be mistakenly taken out of context.

Cheers 
Duckman


----------



## Judd (28 March 2007)

it's very simple.  The cheapest car your ego can stand.


----------



## bvbfan (28 March 2007)

So I can't buy a Bugatti Veyron and claim it as a tax deduction

phooey


----------



## crombo97 (29 March 2007)

Boys and there Toys
I have over 100k tied up in bloody Cars/Toys
An old Rolls Royce and a BMW 5 series(Both owned)
But i still dont get to drive them as i have a company car.
I look forward to the weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam76 (29 March 2007)

crombo97 said:


> Boys and there Toys
> I have over 100k tied up in bloody Cars/Toys
> An old Rolls Royce and a BMW 5 series(Both owned)
> But i still dont get to drive them as i have a company car.
> I look forward to the weekend!!!!!!!!




I'll take the 5 series off your hands!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 March 2007)

*Jay your a car enthusiast,* so asking "investors" about how much to spend on a car is pointless,

I know plenty of Millionaires who tell me one thing, enjoy your youth, you've got your whole life to make money etc but your only 18-25 once,

Hence when I turned 18 I bought a 200sx, spent heaps of money on it

When I turned 21 I bought an E36 M3 again have spent alot on it in servicing etc etc

I'm 23 now and I hope that within the next 6 months I can buy a 2002 Porsche 911 Carrera

JAY you want my advise get an E36 M3 one of the best DRIVERS cars for under $30k now! Just picture yourself going through the Black Spur! (p.s. whens the next BMW cruise?)


----------



## noirua (29 March 2007)

If you don't really need a car then don't buy one. A car is one of the worse investments you can ever make and guaranteed to lose you money.


----------



## sam76 (29 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> [
> JAY you want my advise get an E36 M3 one of the best DRIVERS cars for under $30k now! Just picture yourself going through the Black Spur! (p.s. whens the next BMW cruise?)




how about a Reefton run!!


----------



## Rogue Trading (29 March 2007)

Judd said:


> it's very simple.  The cheapest car your ego can stand.



I agree with Judd.

Rogue Trading


----------



## Glenhaven (29 March 2007)

I also agree with Judd, but would add it must be reliable and cheap to repair and cheap to insure an ....


----------



## nizar (29 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *Jay your a car enthusiast,* so asking "investors" about how much to spend on a car is pointless,
> 
> I know plenty of Millionaires who tell me one thing, enjoy your youth, you've got your whole life to make money etc but your only 18-25 once,
> 
> ...





Agree with all of the above except for choice of Porsche.

YT trust me i reckon spend a bit more and get a 911 Turbo, BLZO i think will do it for you nicely


----------



## noirua (1 February 2009)

Car Market Update with Andrew Lyall:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/54992/this-weeks-update-on-the-car-market


----------



## sptrawler (6 December 2017)

All this talk about electric cars, has left all the petrol heads, thinking they are left out.

So here is a couple of SUV's, that get up and boogey, there is the Lamborghini, for the well heeled.

https://thewest.com.au/lifestyle/mo...-big-boys-with-long-awaited-suv-ng-b88681424z

Or for half the price, there's the Jeep Trackhawk, for the not so well off.

https://www.carsguide.com.au/car-reviews/jeep-grand-cherokee-trackhawk-58706

Funny thing is, I thought SUV's were for crawling around, off road.


----------



## tech/a (6 December 2017)

If you want an SUV with serious grunt and drives like
A race car you can’t go past my F Pace.
3 litre Supercharged V6 
Amazing fun.


----------



## tech/a (6 December 2017)




----------



## sptrawler (6 December 2017)

Nice, Ducky.
A Duck in a Jaguar, doesn't sound right.lol


----------



## moXJO (6 December 2017)

Should have blurred out your number plate


----------



## willy1111 (6 December 2017)

tech/a said:


> View attachment 85090
> 
> 
> View attachment 85092



Looks nice...are you happy with the way it rides?


----------



## tech/a (7 December 2017)

It’s a drivers car.

Daisy drives it through the week
I get it on weekends.
Driving it with the paddle shift is the most fun
Punches through gears although rarely up to 5th
Of 8 on a country run. Stiff suspension but if you
Want performance that’s what you’ll get.
Turns from kitten to Jaguar in 5 seconds

I warn everyone NOT to drive one. The sales guy gave me the car to take home adding “ When you get on the freeway thump it “
Which I did!. 60 seconds later I was on the phone to Mrs Duck announcing that I was now driving the car we were going to buy!

My daily drive is a Ranger Wildtrak


----------



## moXJO (7 December 2017)

What do you think of the Ford Rangers tech?


----------



## tech/a (7 December 2017)

Ranger is great
6 speed 3.2 Litre
Can pull trailers with ease
Very comfy inside.
Pulls up most hills in top gear.

Way better fuel economy than the F pace
900 km for $100
475km for $100 for the Jag ( when I drive it ) 

We also have Hi luxe’s and Tritans in the fleet
Like Hiluxes but prefer the Ranger
Tritans are cheap

Utes are company owned the Jag personally owned
If I put it through the Company I get smashed on Fringe Benifits Tax
And I do mean Smashed!


----------

